# BIG LAYOUT FOR ART ROOM 2



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

So I've been swamped and away from all his for a bit. Currently on summer break but using some time to redo the room: resurface the floor, etc.
The train is still a go, but will probably have to wait until October/November? Just have to iron out certain things first.

That being said, I received a Bachmann "Cowcatcher" train set in G scale. This changes things a bit.

In addition to above, I currently have:

*O Scale:*

Two Polar Express steam engines with tenders. These are actually nice and quite heavy.
One Toy Story Steam engine and tender.
Maybe 15-20 feet of track.
Some O scale buildings, people, and cars.

*HO Scale:*

One DCC Steam engine.
One regular Steam engine "Goat".
About 300 feet of track.
A few cars.
So now I am debating what to use where.
Am considering bringing the HO scale stuff home and making a layout in my soon to be built 14x20 work-shed (though how do I keep from losing all my workspace?!)
Maybe run the G Scale on the outer track and the O scale on an inner track with landscaping etc. to create a forced perspective illusion of distance. Or run the O at about the 50" height and the G at about 8 feet above the floor around the classroom.

One cool thing about the G scale is that it seems to fit nicely with 1:24 scale cars, and I am starting a new class called "The Model Shop" where we will build and modify model cars.
So I have some thinking to do here! What I don't like about the G scale I have is the sound requires a 9V battery. I can't figure why would they not just make it work off of track power?
The only controls are forward, reverse, and speed. The train can go pretty slow, at a slow crawl actually, which is nice. Don't understand why the center wheels are not actually flanged for the track, and the spokes I think are stickers (can't recall right now) I figure/hope other G scale are far more advanced.
Seems like the most attention to realism is found on HO and smaller. I don't get it.

My layout will be a fantasy one. I am not copying any prototype areas and won't be doing car pickups etc much. It will mainly be for the train to travel through interesting places and around some of the classroom. I want it to be visually stimulating just to look at.
Appreciate all input.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Just in case you plan on expanding and you're not aware of it, G scale is unlike any other scale in model railroading, eg: O scale is 1:48 and HO is 1:87 but G scale comes in 1:20.3, 1:22.5, 1:29 and 1:32. All of these will run on G scale track but the rolling stock can be out of proportion if you mix them. Bachmann is either 1:20.3 or 1:22.5.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Of the three scales above, O is the least desirable to me. Reason being the tracks. No offense intended, but I think the three rail tracks look just awful, and O layout seem to suffer from the "toy" look. I've seen O on two rails that looks great though. Wish there was a way to convert my remaining O locomotives to two rail (without high cost).


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

I keep going back to HO scale. Just seems the best overall. When I see HO layouts, they are usually really great looking. Seems the best balance between space usage and detail.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Well, I've decided to go with On30. After seeing some of the great layouts, I believe this is actually a great scale for detail work. Since I am more of a modeler and enjoy creating things and scenery the most, On30 provides a lot more ability to detail than HO.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Commander Zarkon -
Please check your conversations (on your profile page here...)


----------

